# What would cause a 8hp Tecumseh to hunt



## drgunlimited (Jan 3, 2007)

8hp tecumseh on a snowblower....ran great last year...start it up this year...now has a hunting problem...and I don't mean jack-rabbits...
I have had the carb off three times...have chased ever orfice with a wire and air...carb cleaner...checked fuel tank and line...still will not stop hunting severly...won't idle at all...will run wide open and if the motor is loaded as in blowing heavy snow it will stop hunting and pull good...i'm ready to look for the shovel...
any help would be appreciated....

Number on Carb. 5002D7T
Engine Model HMSK80 155545V (H)
Engine Family VTP318U162RB


Thanks
DRG


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm just grasping here but you may still have a blocked passage on your idle side of the carb.


----------



## drgunlimited (Jan 3, 2007)

the blower is probably 7-8 years old, but its like new....used it a couple dozen times...
the motor is a
PowerBloc / Tecumseh Snow King Engine / 8hp electric start
DIS. 318 
D.O.M. 7115D

thanks for any thoughts


----------



## The Joker (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like the carb may need to be serviced...


----------



## The Joker (Feb 7, 2007)

When's the last time you install a new plug & what did the old one look like..?


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

Yep go with the Joker with the pulg route.Was the old plug OILY,,,WET?.
Then how old is the gas in the tank,,,did you drain it and put in new gas????.
Gummy gas will play havoc on a just cleaned carb,,,,as if you never cleaned it.


----------



## drgunlimited (Jan 3, 2007)

well people... its a sad day when it takes four tries...but...let it snow, let it snow... I think the problem was in the bowl bolt and its idle circuit... its running like a champ again... thanks for giving me an outlet to vent my frustrations and for all the suggestions...

thanks 
DRG


----------



## The Joker (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that BUT NOOOOOOOOOO more snow!!! I know there wasnt much as of yet this year well in new york but my work is with Swimming pool & I can go for an early summer AND Nitro season.... yepppppppppy


----------



## chevyfan69 (Mar 6, 2007)

it is the idle jets u will have get a carb kit beause u have reove a small aluminum plug on out sid of carb 2 un plug them


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

check the float needle and seat had same prob got new float and needle with seat now runs and cleared 31 inches of snow feb 13 i live in central ny and that was with my old 8hp topflite snowblower... why do snowmen smile? ans,. they see the snow blower comming


----------

